# First time using maca..!



## Tkgrl88 (Mar 30, 2010)

I have heard alot about it and seen it mentioned in many posts here.. I have a few questions though.

- What is the recommended amount one should take..?
- Should my hubby (315 lbs) take a higher amount than me..?

- Are all brands the same..? Has anyone used this specific brand..? Is there a difference between taking it in powder form vs. capsule vs. the actual root..?

http://www.amazon.com/Organic-Maca-M...0441918&sr=8-2

I would also be interested in hearing if you or your husband took it how did it work for you.. Thanks everyone..!


----------



## gravel10 (Oct 12, 2009)

I cant weigh in on dosing, but My husband took it for 2 mth and I tool wild yam and we were 7 weeks preggers.
My hubby had low sperm morphology. I wish you the best of luck.
We used the powder form and he had 2 teaspoons a day.


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

DH is on it now, and so am I. DH has low sperm morphology, count, mobility, very poor shape, and low volume. The end of this month will be his third month on it (he is also on fertilaid). I have heard it takes 3 months to kick in, so we are hoping for some good news soon.

We both take 325 mg three times a day (so a total of 875 mg). I have heard of people taking much more. There is really no specific reason for taking this amount - we do it because it is really expensive, and because swollowing three pills is about all I can handle.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

I think mine is Bright Earth raw organic maca powder. I only paid $16 for a pound of it. The capsule form is extremely expensive. I take 1 tablespoon per day and am very pleased with it. My dh takes Fertilaid which has an undisclosed amount of maca but not much. It helped him before, when we conceived DD, he had been on it three months.


----------

